# Rspamd HAM/SPAM lernen



## nowayback (2. Nov. 2019)

Moin,

ich hab ein Debian 10 aufgesetzt mit Nginx und Rspamd, ohne Amavis und Spamassassin, ganz frisch from scratch. Das Setup als solches läuft, jedoch vermisse ich sieve scripts die beim Hinzufügen von Mails zum Spam Ordner bzw. beim Rausnehmen von Mails vom Spam Ordner das Lernen von rspamd antriggern. 

Gibt es solche nicht, oder bin ich blind?

Grüße
ich


----------



## Till (4. Nov. 2019)

Zitat von nowayback:


> ich hab ein Debian 10 aufgesetzt mit Nginx und Rspamd, ohne Amavis und Spamassassin


Bin nicht sicher ob das vollständig gehen kann denn ISPConfig verwendet ein dual setup wo amavis user und Gruppe und auch Ordner von amavis in rspamd verwendet werden damit es umschaltbar ist. Kann sein dass man da zumindest teile der amavis infrastruktur manuell erstellen müsste.


----------



## Till (4. Nov. 2019)

Schau mal hier gegen Ende des Dokuments: https://wiki.dovecot.org/HowTo/AntispamWithSieve sowie https://github.com/darix/dovecot-sieve-antispam-rspamd/


----------



## Till (4. Nov. 2019)

Zitat von Till:


> Bin nicht sicher ob das vollständig gehen kann denn ISPConfig verwendet ein dual setup wo amavis user und Gruppe und auch Ordner von amavis in rspamd verwendet werden damit es umschaltbar ist. Kann sein dass man da zumindest teile der amavis infrastruktur manuell erstellen müsste.


Ok, stimmt so nicht, der code fängt den fehlenden amavis user bzw. die fehelnde Gruppe bereits korrekt ab.


----------



## nowayback (4. Nov. 2019)

Zitat von Till:


> Schau mal hier gegen Ende des Dokuments: https://wiki.dovecot.org/HowTo/AntispamWithSieve sowie https://github.com/darix/dovecot-sieve-antispam-rspamd/


Die Art, wie man das löst, ist mir bekannt. Ich war nur verwundert, sowas nicht bereits vorzufinden, sodass ich lieber fragen wollte, ob ich nicht was übersehen habe.



Zitat von Till:


> Ok, stimmt so nicht, der code fängt den fehlenden amavis user bzw. die fehelnde Gruppe bereits korrekt ab.


jo, das läuft


----------



## Till (4. Nov. 2019)

Zitat von nowayback:


> Die Art, wie man das löst, ist mir bekannt. Ich war nur verwundert, sowas nicht bereits vorzufinden, sodass ich lieber fragen wollte, ob ich nicht was übersehen habe.


Rspamd lernt ja selbst und automatisch, daher braucht man das normalerweise nicht. Bei amavis iste s ja auch so.


----------



## Feanwulf (30. Nov. 2019)

RSPAMD ist wirklich toll - was mich aber nervt ist, wenn Mails geblockt werden und ich allerdings diese nicht einfach als HAM markieren kann und auch nicht über die GUI von rspamd. (oder ich habe das noch nicht gesehen)


----------



## Strontium (17. Feb. 2020)

Zitat von nowayback:


> ich hab ein Debian 10 aufgesetzt mit Nginx und Rspamd, ohne Amavis und Spamassassin, ganz frisch from scratch. Das Setup als solches läuft.


Das heißt, man kann am ISPConfig-Server ohne Rspamd nach dem Update auf Rspamd die Pakete Amavisd-new, Spamassasin und ClamAV löschen, da das ab jetzt Rspamd übernimmt, oder @Till ?


----------



## Till (17. Feb. 2020)

amavisd- nnew und spamassasin: ja. ClamAV muss bleiben da er auch von Rspamd genutzt wird.


----------



## nowayback (17. Feb. 2020)

übrigends:

```
nano /etc/dovecot/sieve-after/spam-to-spamfolder.sieve

require ["fileinto","mailbox"];

if anyof(
    header :contains ["X-Spam-Flag"] "YES",
    header :contains ["X-Spam"] "Yes",
    header :contains ["Subject"] "*** SPAM ***"
    )
{
    fileinto :create ".Junk";
    stop;
}
```
hat sich bei mir bewährt, ebenso wie die rückrichtung


----------



## Strontium (18. Feb. 2020)

Zitat von nowayback:


> übrigends


Ich mach das momentan so:


----------

